# Postmates in Seattle?



## samuraikitty (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi, just wanting some info on doing Postmates in Seattle.

Me...plan to have Uber/Lyft eligible car this Summer, but want to start earlier. Really tired of being a retail b***h. Have an older but reliable car to start. Don't need to make much for right now (low overhead), about $200 week gross until I can get moving with a newer car and then gross maybe $500 week. I know to treat this as a "gig" and a business not a job or career, know that the companies suck and will probably only do it a couple years. But love the idea of for at least a while setting my own schedule. Then maybe go to driving courier or bus as employee for a company if this app based business thing bursts. Been heavily researching all these companies for at least a month now (THANK GOD THERE IS UBERPEOPLE AND YOUTUBE!) So, anyway....

Will I need to get a Seattle business license for Postmates? I know I will need to get a delivery rider on my insurance.
How is the delivery area...oversaturated? Still hiring?
Bellevue area okay to deliver in? DTS seems like it would be a nightmare for parking. I lived in Bellevue for a couple years and seemed like crazy drivers but still decent for parking.
Is there a local PM office in Seattle?

I'd like to do UberEATS even though there is no tipping, but my car doesn't qualify. Was hoping I could do Postmates in the interim instead of delivering pizza.

So appreciate any input on Postmates in Seattle area, thank you!!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

samuraikitty said:


> Hi, just wanting some info on doing Postmates in Seattle.
> 
> Me...plan to have Uber/Lyft eligible car this Summer, but want to start earlier. Really tired of being a retail b***h. Have an older but reliable car to start. Don't need to make much for right now (low overhead), about $200 week gross until I can get moving with a newer car and then gross maybe $500 week. I know to treat this as a "gig" and a business not a job or career, know that the companies suck and will probably only do it a couple years. But love the idea of for at least a while setting my own schedule. Then maybe go to driving courier or bus as employee for a company if this app based business thing bursts. Been heavily researching all these companies for at least a month now (THANK GOD THERE IS UBERPEOPLE AND YOUTUBE!) So, anyway....
> 
> ...


You car should qualify for eats.


----------



## samuraikitty (Nov 23, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> You car should qualify for eats.


Really? A 1997 Subaru? That would be awesome.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

samuraikitty said:


> Really? A 1997 Subaru? That would be awesome.


Uber eats and uber x have different car requlations.Nobody regulating food delivery.I heard 1995 but other app like Doordarshan has no car qualification


----------



## samuraikitty (Nov 23, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Uber eats and uber x have different car requlations.Nobody regulating food delivery.I heard 1995 but other app like Doordarshan has no car qualification


That's what's a bit frustrating...I heard 2000 for UberEATS, and can't find anything online for sure. Maybe I need to go to their office and find out.


----------

